# Are there by-products of the circumcision industry in your face cream?



## QueenOfThePride

Any wrinkle cream containing TNS recovery complex is made from baby penis skin, a by-product of the circumcision industry. Also watch out for anything made from human collagen or human fibroblasts.

http://www.norm-uk.org/where_do_foreskins_go.html

http://www.nbc10.com/health/1808693/detail.html

Bath & Body Works carries this line:
http://www.newomen.com/Reviews+index...ent-id-12.html


----------



## juju's mom




----------



## MamaPam

That is so gross and believable.


----------



## Past_VNE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
Bath & Body Works carries this line:
http://www.newomen.com/Reviews+index...ent-id-12.html

From their site: " ThermaCool, the new "lunchtime facelift," doesn't require you to go under the knife and has no recovery time."

Oh the irony.







: <--not angry enough of a face!


----------



## meisterfrau

Yechh! uke

I would boycott this product, but hope never to be vain enough to ever spend that kind of $$ on wrinkle cream.


----------



## rootzdawta

That is so sickening.


----------



## paquerette

Ugh, ugh, ugh. Well I don't use skin creams anyway. But is there a comprehensive boycot list? Not just of the creams that use it, but all the companies that use foreskins as ingredients or for testing? I wonder if this is something badcorp.org would add to their site. Should we compile some information and contact them?


----------



## mystic~mama

holy cow!

honestly, I'm not surprised


----------



## sunnybear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette*
Ugh, ugh, ugh. Well I don't use skin creams anyway. But is there a comprehensive boycot list? Not just of the creams that use it, but all the companies that use foreskins as ingredients or for testing? I wonder if this is something badcorp.org would add to their site. Should we compile some information and contact them?

That's a good idea. Since reading about this in the case against circ forum, I've been e-mailing companies whose products I use asking about this, and if they use foreskin for testing purposes. Scary stuff...


----------



## greenwoman2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
Any wrinkle cream containing TNS recovery complex is made from baby penis skin, a by-product of the circumcision industry. Also watch out for anything made from human collagen or human fibroblasts.

http://www.norm-uk.org/where_do_foreskins_go.html

http://www.nbc10.com/health/1808693/detail.html

Bath & Body Works carries this line:
http://www.newomen.com/Reviews+index...ent-id-12.html


Wow. I am REALLY glad that I don't use commercial cosmetic products!!! I make my own.


----------



## darsmama

This deserves a pukey smiley.


----------



## Ama_Anbhu

That is so disgusting, there are no words


----------



## nekochan

Oh man that is gross!









Hmm aren't the hospitals kind of double-dipping there? Charging for circumcisions, and then selling the foreskins?


----------



## eden/averymum

ew


----------



## kxsiven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nekochan*
Oh man that is gross!









Hmm aren't the hospitals kind of double-dipping there? Charging for circumcisions, and then selling the foreskins?









Yes. Many are. Why do you think that medical community in USA is so desperate to make sure that circumcision will continue? Only in USA circumcision 'saves' and 'cures' boys from everything - UTIs to HIV. Meanwhile rest of the world just goes on with their daily lives - with foreskins and all.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Oh gross I'm so grossed out and furious I can't even get my thoughts straight enough to really say what I mean. Just YUCK and WRONG and ARGH.


----------



## hellyaellen

is that a part of informed consent? i wouldn't circ but for all the mamas that go along w/ routine, are they aware of the use to which their babys' are being put? isn't this practice somhow in disregard of medical privacy laws?


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Yeah. How can that be legal?


----------



## kxsiven

http://www.sexuallymutilatedchild.org/f4sale.htm

from the site; ...I wrote to the American Cancer Society May 1, 1987, and asked if it was true that one of the sources of the interferon used in cancer research in this country was the foreskins of circumcised human babies. A few days later, John Stevens at the American Cancer Society called and told me that the answer to my question was yes.

How much does one infant foreskin sell for? (I received an email January 1997 from someone who prefers to remain anonymous who said that the going rate for infant foreskins at a large hospital in the greater San Diego area was $35 each -- and that "ethical" doctors deducted that amount from their circumcision fees.) ....


----------



## MelanieMC

This is so sick! I wonder how most women would feel if they were told that their face cream could have been made from her son's foreskin? I cannot believe that ppl continue to buy this crap!


----------



## fremontmama

OMG! That is so gross!


----------



## QueenOfThePride

From http://cosmeticsurgery.lifetips.com/...afe/index.html

**Infant and bovine collagen. This is primarily used in reconstructive surgery, so relax if you're afraid of baby surgeries, bovine hormones and mad cow. The baby cells usually come from the foreskin after circumcision, so you don't have to get into ethically tricky stem cell issues. **










From http://www.webmd.com/content/article/76/90225

**CosmoDerm and CosmoPlast. Out of the mouths of babes? Not quite. To understand the technology behind these products you must go a little lower; specifically to the discarded foreskins of infant boys after circumcision. Using the collagen producing cells found in newborn foreskins scientists have been able to isolate and then replicate these cells to produce the collagen needed for injection. Like the bovine collagen commonly used to treat wrinkles today, these products are eventually reabsorbed by the body and require another treatment 3-6 months later. However, unlike bovine collagen, CosmoDerm and CosmoPlast - used to treat fine lines and deep wrinkles respectively - the patient does not need to be tested for allergies to the collagen. CosmoDerm and CosmoPlast were both approved by the FDA for use on March 12, 2003.**










From http://wound.smith-nephew.com/US/Pro...sp?NodeId=2550

**Dermagraft* is a cryopreserved human fibroblast-derived dermal substitute; it is composed of fibroblasts, extracellular matrix, and a bioabsorbable scaffold. Dermagraft is manufactured from human fibroblast cells derived from newborn foreskin tissue. During the manufacturing process, the human fibroblasts are seeded onto a bioabsorbable polyglactin mesh scaffold.**

From http://www.gettingit.com/article/200

**Adoctor and nurse huddle over your restrained, shrieking infant, working diligently. As the crying becomes unbearable, the nurse whisks away the discarded skin that once wrapped your newborn's teeny penis. But where does that foreskin go? Well, if they suckered you into an "informed consent" document, it goes to make Apligraf, a bio-engineered skin construct manufactured by Organogenesis.**


----------



## abclan

Sick! Wrong! Gross! Cruel!








If people only knew . . . .


----------



## Bridie's Mama

Where can we find legitimate information on this? How do we know it's true? Sorry to sound skeptical, but I'm new to this & I like to have my information straight and from reliable sources. Thanks!


----------



## QueenOfThePride

Oh, it's true, you can look it up on the product manufacturers own websites.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz

That is so sad, disturbing, wrong on so many levels...

I only use organic, plant-based cosmetic products where I can actually read and understand every single ingredient on the label!


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
http://www.nbc10.com/health/1808693/detail.html

Okay, from the above web site, here's an interesting comment

Quote:

She knows why the foreskin is used.

"It's filled with everything we begin to lose as we age," Rubenstone says. "And that includes growth factors, amino acids, proteins, collage, elastin and holyuronic acid."
Fille with everything we begin to lose as we age?? how about the millions of boys who lost it as BABIES, BEFORE they even got a chance to age? GRRRRR! And if it contains all those great things, what the heck are we doing chopping it off in the first place?


----------



## QueenOfThePride

Yeah, if thi$ $kin has $uch wonderful, magical, healing propertie$ for burn$, ulcer$, and even wrinkle$, why the heck are foreskin$ $uppo$ed to contribute to di$ea$e when left attached to the baby?????? Thi$ $kin graft and collagen injection $tuff i$ really high-tech medical engineering, you'd think the people developing the$e product$ would be $mart enough to know that baby boy$ need their fore$kin$ for optimal genital health.

It i$ just $ick how the medical indu$try i$ harve$ting ($tealing) fore$kin$ from little baby boy$ ju$t like butchering meat or picking apple$ to $upply the grocery $tore. Circumci$ion is an indu$try that a lot of people are making a lot of money from.


----------



## christifav

I'm stunned and saddened to learn this.


----------



## LadyMarmalade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bridie's Mama*
Where can we find legitimate information on this?

Are you serious? The thread is filled with legitimate information.


----------



## pnutS4us

That is so sick, disgusting and WRONG!!!!


----------



## mom2annika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven*
http://www.sexuallymutilatedchild.org/f4sale.htm

How much does one infant foreskin sell for? (I received an email January 1997 from someone who prefers to remain anonymous who said that the going rate for infant foreskins at a large hospital in the greater San Diego area was $35 each -- and that "ethical" doctors deducted that amount from their circumcision fees.) ....

And then do they say "Oh, by the way, here's a discount for you, aren't I clever?" EEWWW, EEWWW, EEWWW!
--K


----------



## D'smomma

uke That's just plain gross!~


----------



## sebarnes

uke I hate the medical industry. The option wouldn't be available to cosmetic companies if not for them.


----------



## blastomom

A few years back I read the ingredients list on my NuSkin face cream. Human Placenta extract. Yum! Needless to say, that was the end of my NuSkin purchases...


----------



## thunderkitty

I just wanted to add that anyone who is dumb enough to think they NEED skin cream that badly should just use lotion and sunscreen from there youth through their older years and they will look young naturally! My mom always has done these two things and is always gentle with her face and she looks like she's in her 40s and shes 56 but, you didn't hear that from me







She'd kill me if she knew I told anyone lol.


----------



## MillingNome

Hey what happened to the smiliey that pukes?!!?

And lets not forget the "downer" animals they also can use. They may say they don't make it into the food system but not the cosmestics industry







:







:


----------



## BurgundyElephant

uke

Absolutely disgusting.

I actually feel physically ill.


----------



## QueenOfThePride




----------



## Kleine Hexe

Thanks for posting this because now I know what to look for. I was afraid my lotions might have it because I didn't know what it was called.

I no longer like Oprah.


----------



## QueenOfThePride




----------



## bamamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nekochan*
Oh man that is gross!









Hmm aren't the hospitals kind of double-dipping there? Charging for circumcisions, and then selling the foreskins?









yes, and not only that, they sell the bodies of aborted babies to the cosmetics companies. In the early nineties, the "products of conception" were sold to cosmetic companies for around $500 a lb.



































uke uke uke


----------



## bamamom

did I kill it with my comment?? Its' true, even if I did!


----------



## Pandora114

I'm gonna "splurge" and buy some stuff from the Body Shop.







No animal testing, no foreskins, no foreskin testing, it's all good.

I'll keep a fresh face and I'll save my concience. There's a thread burried in CAC somewhere about the Bodyshop being %100 Ethical. But I dont want to do the search thing..lol I R lazy


----------



## sebarnes

Just an FYI, The Body Shop is now owned by Nestle, so it's not really ethical anymore...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
I'm gonna "splurge" and buy some stuff from the Body Shop.







No animal testing, no foreskins, no foreskin testing, it's all good.

I'll keep a fresh face and I'll save my concience. There's a thread burried in CAC somewhere about the Bodyshop being %100 Ethical. But I dont want to do the search thing..lol I R lazy


----------



## Pandora114

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebarnes*
Just an FYI, The Body Shop is now owned by Nestle, so it's not really ethical anymore...

The Canadian Bodyshop is probably owned by a different parent company. Alot of things that are owned by one company down there are owned by a totally different one up here.

Take KFC. Down there, it's an independantly owned company, up here, it's owned by Pepsi corp which also owns Tacobell and a few other chains.

http://www.thebodyshop.ca/

Quote:

Who owns The Body Shop Canada?
The Body Shop Canada Limited, operating as The Body Shop Canada is a wholly-owned subsidiary of The Body Shop International plc - please see http://www.thebodyshopinternational.com/web/tbsgl.
And I went to the site mentioned and there is NOTHING about Nestle at all in it.

NOTHING. Unless you can come up with a link stating that Nestle is involved in the Body Shop, then I'll keep with the knowledge that it's an independantly owned corperation with no insidious ties.


----------



## sebarnes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
And I went to the site mentioned and there is NOTHING about Nestle at all in it.

NOTHING. Unless you can come up with a link stating that Nestle is involved in the Body Shop, then I'll keep with the knowledge that it's an independantly owned corperation with no insidious ties.

Wow. Feeling kind of hostile today??







: I'm getting the feeling you felt like I was personally attacking you, which was not the case. Many people simply don't know about the link, so I was giving a heads up. I am well aware that companies can have different owners in different countries. If you feel like you've done the research and Nestle doesn't own your body shop, then I'm happy for you.


----------



## sebarnes

http://www.tbsresource.com/pdfs/cust...t_17_03_06.pdf

This is from http://www.thebodyshopinternational.com, which is The Body Shop International site.

Nestle is L'oreal's parent company.


----------



## Daisyuk

Just in case you were in any doubt as to the intentions of companies in the biotec industry that use foreskins....

Organogenesis Inc Annual Report:
http://www.secinfo.com/dS997.41yp.htm
http://sec.edgar-online.com/2001/04/...2/Section2.asp

"WE MUST BE ABLE TO OBTAIN ADEQUATE SOURCES OF SUPPLY

We manufacture Apligraf for commercial sale, as well as for use in clinical trials, at our Canton, Massachusetts facility. Among the fundamental raw materials needed to manufacture Apligraf are keratinocyte and fibroblast cells. Because these cells are derived from donated infant foreskin, they may contain human-borne pathogens. We perform extensive testing of the cells for pathogens, including the HIV or "AIDS" virus. Our inability to obtain cells of adequate purity, or cells that are pathogen-free, would limit our ability to manufacture sufficient quantities of our products. "
"....Interruptions in our supply of materials may occur in the future or we may have to obtain alternative vendors for these materials. Any significant supply interruption would adversely affect the production of Apligraf. In addition, an uncorrected impurity or a supplier's variation in a raw material, either unknown to us or incompatible with our manufacturing process, could hurt our ability to manufacture products. "

These companies regard excised infant foreskins as raw materials, nothing more, nothing less - and they HAVE to maintain their supplies to keep up their profits and reward their shareholders.

Routine infant circumcision is up against big business, ever wondered why there have been so many press releases recently about the latest scary disease it prevents/cures? Looks like they're even trying to outsource to Africa, where they're telling the poor saps it prevents HIV infections.....
(I'm NOT specifically meaning Organogenesis there btw, I have no evidence at all over their possible involvement in Africa).


----------



## Daisyuk

Oh and a search around the US Patents Office also brings an interesting number of hits too:

US Patents mentioning use of neonatal foreskins (search criteria - skin and alternative and animal and foreskin and neonatal - 497 results) :

Human foreskin cells suitable for culturing stem cells
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...)+AND+foreskin)

http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...)+AND+foreskin)

http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...)+AND+foreskin)

http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...)+AND+foreskin)

Other searches bring up more (search criteria - organogenesis and foreskin - 62 hits):

Autogenic living scaffolds and living tissue matrices: methods and uses thereof
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...s+AND+foreskin)

Bioengineered tissue constructs and methods for producing and using thereof
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...s+AND+foreskin)

I'm sure parents have no idea that they are being manipulated into providing the raw materials for such a massive industry...


----------



## grahamsmom98

What about the placental tissue used in cosmetics, as well??

Should there be an outrage for that?

I ordered a product (no collagen in that item!) from a company called DHC. Several of their products DO contain both collagen and/or placental protein. Anybody know anything about this company?? They are based out of Japan (with their US office in San Francisco).

By the way, I'm not debating about the use of foreskins!! Ds, age 7 1/2 asked what this thread was about and I told him. Eeeewwwwwwwww, was his reply, and he began reading every product label in the house!!

Happy to report, no collagen ingredients to be found. And, though ds loves his Coconut Lime Verbena liquid hand soap from B&B he received as a gift, he no longer wants us to buy more when the current bottle is empty!

(( He was over the moon when I told him I could make him the same stuff in bar form







))


----------



## ericswifey27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
Yeah, if thi$ $kin has $uch wonderful, magical, healing propertie$ for burn$, ulcer$, and even wrinkle$, why the heck are foreskin$ $uppo$ed to contribute to di$ea$e when left attached to the baby?????? Thi$ $kin graft and collagen injection $tuff i$ really high-tech medical engineering, you'd think the people developing the$e product$ would be $mart enough to know that baby boy$ need their fore$kin$ for optimal genital health.

It i$ just $ick how the medical indu$try i$ harve$ting ($tealing) fore$kin$ from little baby boy$ ju$t like butchering meat or picking apple$ to $upply the grocery $tore. Circumci$ion is an indu$try that a lot of people are making a lot of money from.

Well $aid.


----------



## treemom2

Wow, it seems like they try everything in face creams--foreskin, placentas, nasty petroleum products, etc. . .Sure am glad I make my own or use coconut oil. Foreskin--no wonder they are still mutilating babies in the US--everything comes down to the bottom line. Sick!!


----------



## smeep

uke


----------



## APMomOfKimmyN-Maya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darsmama*
This deserves a pukey smiley.









:


----------



## QueenOfThePride




----------



## SuperMoM2GTO

I just KNEW there had to be money in circumcision!!!! It so un-natural. Just like shooting animals up with hormons & pesticides on crops... Someone HAD to be making money...


----------



## Eli's_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
yes, and not only that, they sell the bodies of aborted babies to the cosmetics companies. In the early nineties, the "products of conception" were sold to cosmetic companies for around $500 a lb.



































uke uke uke

Do you have links to support this? If so, I'd like to write some nasty letters. That is wrong.


----------



## Eli's_mommy

Man I'm red hot right now







:

I sent links about all of this to every woman I know and wrote a letter to Bath and Body. Hissssssssssss.


----------



## Sustainer

By the way, has anyone noticed that MDC now has "smart" ads? Every thread is automatically scanned, and a computer notices what words pop up, and there are ads placed along the left side for whatever the discussion is about. I was just reading a thread about Pride & Prejudice in the Books forum and there were ads for Jane Austin videos. If you look along the left side of THIS discussion, there are ads for wrinkle creams. We need to find out if the wrinkle creams being advertized alongside this thread contain foreskin. If they do, we need to contact a moderator and have the ads blocked. Ads for formula were popping up in the breastfeeding forum, and the mod blocked the ads.


----------



## Sustainer

I don't see them on pages 2 or 3 of this thread, but I see them on page 1.

ETA: I don't see them on page 4 either.

They're along the bottom of page 1, not just along the left side. Right in between post #20 and the "post reply" button.

Ok, sometimes I see them along the bottom and sometimes I don't. They're always along the left side.


----------



## merpk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
yes, and not only that, they sell the bodies of aborted babies to the cosmetics companies. In the early nineties, the "products of conception" were sold to cosmetic companies for around $500 a lb.



































uke uke uke


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eli's_mommy* 
Do you have links to support this? If so, I'd like to write some nasty letters. That is wrong.

If true, it's horrible.

But I'm really really really hugely enormously skeptical.

Would appreciate links as well. And please, not from propoganda sites.


----------



## millsof2

The whole thing is just sick! A bigger fuss needs to be made! Do these butchering parentsknow that they are selling there sons body?? it makes u wonder how or why a company would even think about doing such a thing!!! I was gifted with girls but still coldnt even fatherm the idea!! crazy mixed up world


----------



## Sustainer

Thanks for bumping the thread.

I was reading a news story the other day about a team of researchers who were experimenting with human cells, and the article said that they used human infant foreskin as their source of cells, and it turned my stomach.


----------



## ktmama

A couple years ago I saw a product rep on Oprah discussing their new treatment -face cream - whatever and she told O that the "secret" ingredient was baby foreskins. You should have seen Oprah's face as she QUICKLY cut to a commercial!

Another totally valid reason not to trust hospitals and doctors!


----------



## liqzierda

Boy am I glad I don't use that crap.

Check out Body Time of Berkeley, CA -- I'm sure they don't use foreskins or placentas.


----------



## AutumnMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
A couple years ago I saw a product rep on Oprah discussing their new treatment -face cream - whatever and she told O that the "secret" ingredient was baby foreskins. You should have seen Oprah's face as she QUICKLY cut to a commercial!


I'd LOVE to see that clip!


----------



## annalaura




----------



## MrsMike

Any links yet?


----------



## Fyrestorm

No clip from Oprah...but how about a quote?

Quote:

Oprah Winfrey is one of SkinMedica's biggest fans - she even promotes the beauty company's "collagen-rejuvenating" formula on her website. According to Oprah, using human foreskins for face cream is just fine. It's safe, it's natural, and it's humane (no animal testing.) So what's the problem?
http://www.gnn.tv/headlines/13051/Foreskin_Face_Cream

and a quote about it from Tyree who quoted a poster here on MDC

Quote:

During the show, the doctor promoting SkinMedica cream warned that some people may have ethical questions regarding using a product that is made from the derivative of foreskins (to which Winfrey made no response). Why ethical questions? The foreskins come from circumcisions, and male circumcision is now a controversial topic. In a discussion on Mothering.com, one querent asked, "If the cream was made from the bi-product of baby afro-American clitoral skin, would Oprah still be promoting it?" There's no answer to that question on Mothering or Winfrey's site, and Winfrey declined The Tyee's request for an interview.
http://thetyee.ca/Views/2007/01/30/Foreskin/

oh and BTW...Did I say





















:




























and uke?


----------



## TinyFrog

uke

That is so disgusting and disturbing.









I still can't believe Oprah is choosing to support such a product when she is so against FGM. Why is it okay for the poor little boys?


----------



## MommyHawk

they wouldn't mandate (or try to) do something that didn't make someone a lot of money. That's why you need to always do your own research...this just makes me sick...more sick than before, and I was already sick!!!







:

uke


----------

